# How can I test my Speed Controler



## 1774 (Oct 4, 2005)

I raced yesterday and the car ran about 3 to 4 1/10th slower than every other car on the track. No matter what I did , batterys , motor , gears, check transmitter adjustment. All I could do is hold it wide open and try and stay out of the way. All the batterys and motors have been race proven.

Thanks in advance 
Art


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have checked mine before by, Measure the output voltage going to the motor when throttle is help wide open, it should be about the same as the battery pack, maybe like .02 less but anymore and something is wrong


----------



## 1774 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you, I will check that


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

That'd be with a heavy load on it... like with your motor locked up solid... just be aware that if you do that... you'll probably fry the windings in your motor if you leave it that way for more then a few seconds.... you could find a old junk armature, connect that to it, and place it in a cup of ice water while you do this.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

are you sure its not the motor ?? did you change brushes ? or even brand of brushes ?


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I had a similar problem and one of the fets inside my ESC went bad. Ichecked the input and output volts and there wasn't much off a difference. But I didn't have a load on the motor. I was off the pace by .2 to .3 sec off everybody else. I was running the best line and some other cars were bouncing off the wall and sliding sideways and were passing me. If your ESC took a hard hit it could be damaged. I exchange my Novak ESC's every 6 months. That way everything is fresh and it eliminates the guesswork. If I have a big race I will make sure to get it in months before to have a spare ready.t


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Easiest way is to substitute in another ESC and see if you have the same performance. If you do then its not the ESC


----------



## ekjohnson (Feb 27, 2005)

best way i have found is with an older esc i keep around, just for that purpose. if they both do it, i know to look elsewhere for the problem


----------

